# emerge fails for ipw3945 for kernel 2.6.24_rc3

## menschmeier

Hi,

I am trying to upgrade from kernel 2.6.22.5 to 2.6.24_rc3.

The problem that occurs is that I can not emerge the wlan driver ipw3945. I used the old config for the new kernel, did a make oldconfig and compiled the new kernel. 

The emerge of ipw3945 gave me that output:

 *Quote:*   

>  Using ieee80211 subsystem version API v2 from:
> 
>         Base: /usr/src/linux/
> 
>         Path: /usr/src/linux/include/
> ...

 

Maybe the kernel is configured wrong ... Here is a part of my .config:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> #
> 
> # Wireless
> ...

 

I have no idea what to do?

Thanx for any hints.

menschmeier

----------

## x22

Maybe the ipw3945 driver is not compatible with the new kernel.

Try using the newer driver called iwlwifi. It is included in 2.6.24 kernel.

----------

## menschmeier

Hi,

yes I found the new driver an demerge the ipw3945-driver.

Thanx

Menschmeier

----------

